# Happy St Patty's day!!!



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Saint patrick's day!!!

Anyone other then me get drunk off their arses?? LOL MMMMMmmmmm guiness, jameson's, Lamb , champ potato's and the dropkick murphy's. I can't think of a better combination :dance: artyman: :dance: artyman: :dance: artyman: :dance: artyman: :dance: artyman: :dance: artyman: :dance: artyman: :dance: artyman: :dance: artyman: :dance: artyman: :dance:

Ps. I hope nobody drove !!


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I did not get drunk off me arse, had a few, got a little tipsy, but being scotch/irish I can hold me booze... but campus in general was very very drunk today... a guy fell out his chair during my noon lecture! There were also people on the quad painted head to toe in green playing potato-toss... the wonders of college life never cease to amuse.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I had a few beers, but I'm way too old to get drunk off my arse... Imagine a green around the gills look from a groggy fishkeeper... LOL!

Now, St. Urho's day was a real celebration from a Finnish person....


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm German/Scottish/Irish but I still got drunk off my arse... Regretting it today. That's how it always goes though, right?

On another note: This was my first St. Patrick's day being 21. First time I actually got to go to a bar and celebrate. Wewt


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

If you were really Irish you would have started the celebration on Wednesday night and ended Monday morning like mine did. Ah, a Dropkick Murphy's fan. Welcome brother. I prefer a mix of Pogues, Tossers, Flogging Molly, D. Murphys, and Real McKenzies for my St. Patrick's day long weekend.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I whole heartedly agree with your musical choices. I have had the pleasure of seeing the Dropkicks and Flogging molly in concert (not at the same concert...that would be cool though) Dropkicks were good as always. But Flogging molly was such a good time, and fun concert. I can't wait for either band to come back to town. I partied as hard as I could but I had to work all weekend...exuses excuses I know


----------

